# Winston is dying



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I got us this morning and he was just lying in the bottom of his cage, freezing cold
I guess he was hibernating
i wrapped him up in a blanket and he's been laid here for hours
He keeps coming round a bit and wriggling
I have managed to get him to drink a little bit, which i am glad about
I feel helpless :crying:
He's laid on my chest all wrapped up, bless him x

Keep your fingers crossed that he pulls through will you 

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How old is he Sarah? Hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aw poor winston, I hope he pulls through


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I really dont know how old he is, but he's at least 18 months


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup1:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww, sorry Sarah 

Can you put a hot water bottle several layers down under his blanket to warm him up a bit more?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww id just keep him warm and syringe feed him some little drops of water, as long as he's not distressed. If you think he's distressed then id take him to the vets, i had to have my charlie put down because she was clearly distressed and had a large tumour in her tummy


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

We have had that with one of our hammys, Sprite, and Cherrie was able to get some life into her. I'm sure winston wil be fine, just keep doing what you are!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oh poor winston  hope hes better really soon ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

get well soon winston!!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hope he gets better I will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope hes ok :crying:  x


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Come on, Winston. Pull through!


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww no. Really hope he will be ok. Take him to a vet tomorrow if you can.

Keep us updated! xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, poor Winston, if he did go into hibernation give him time! It takes them a while to get back up and going, he should be fine  My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww such a shame, ill keep my fingers crossed for you. Come on Winston.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

If I thought one of my animals was dying I would want a vet's opinion straight away - I would have rang first thing this morning either to get some medication or to end his suffering


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kirksandallchins said:


> If I thought one of my animals was dying I would want a vet's opinion straight away - I would have rang first thing this morning either to get some medication or to end his suffering


She actually rang the vet who refused to see him as he had taken a small drink of water that day.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

What a pathetic vet!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Winston, Sarah, fingers crossed that he will pull through.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Hugs for Winston. Hope he's ok, xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Winston died at 9 tonight just outside the emergency vets in bradford :crying:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

so sorry hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx rip winston :frown2:


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss
R.I.P Winston

Chev,


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_RIP Winston.. 
You were loved in your life my flower. Run free at Rainbow Bridge, my love.  xxxxxxx

What was the matter with him Sarah, do you know? _​


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Little Missy said:


> _RIP Winston..
> You were loved in your life my flower. Run free at Rainbow Bridge, my love.  xxxxxxx
> 
> What was the matter with him Sarah, do you know? _​


Hey hun, i did him a thread and explained everything

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/70627-peace-last.html#post1136285


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry Sarah, RIP Winston


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Im so very sorry 4 your loss. R.I.P Winston xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it  xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry :crying:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss hun:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Winston died at 9 tonight just outside the emergency vets in bradford :crying:


Aww Sarah R.I.P Winston


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwww RIP Winston!! :frown2: Big Hugs xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Sleep tight xxxx


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Run free at the Rainbow Bridge little one.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Look after joey for me x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss . RIP Winston. x


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww, im so sorry. He obviously had such a happy life with you!
Run free at RBB winston.


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I got us this morning and he was just lying in the bottom of his cage, freezing cold
> I guess he was hibernating
> i wrapped him up in a blanket and he's been laid here for hours
> He keeps coming round a bit and wriggling
> ...


Im so so sorry! I lost my hammy nearly 2 weeks ago now and i havent cried so much since i lost my dog :'(
I completly understand what its like as i watched my hammy go down hill and there wasnt anything i could do except give her lots of love, cuddles and as many treats as she wanted


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I was just reading the rest of the thread and i am also now in tears :'(
Hugs for you, have fun at rainbow bridge little one and tell my bubbles i love her <3


----------

